# zapco crack head pricing



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

craigslist not ebay

Acura/Honda Part


NEUMAN


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wholly crap! Anyone in that area that could pick it up and ship it for me?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Dang why can't I run into those types of sales. Thats a crazy price for such a big zapco.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

damn, thats a nice amp for a much nicer price... pick it up and ship it to meeeeee!


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

wtf


he runs a zapco amp and sony xplode subs.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

Morals said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> he runs a zapco amp and sony xplode subs.


my thoughts exactly! must have been some stuff he came up on loot. if i lived on that side of the state i would snag it to slang it. i'm in the market for a big one ag 750 or 1k so i was just searching. i sold an ag150 for 75 and though i was giving it away.


NEUMAN


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Morals said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> he runs a zapco amp and sony xplode subs.


LOL, yeah idiots do stupid ****.


----------

